# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Verwijderen van Mirenaspiraal

## Gast: carla

hallo iedereen 
ik heb een vraag over het verwijderen van een spiraal,de mijne moet er morgen uit maar heb geen idee wat ik moet verwachten.het inbrengen heeft heel pijn gedaan,maar hoe gaat het als de spiraal verwijderd word.
als iemand een reactie heeft zou ik het fijn vinden als jullie me dit konden mailen naar [email protected]
met vriendelijke groetjes carla

----------


## Acnaib

Ik kan je geen antwoord geven helaas, maar misschien kan jij mij helpen: ik zoek nl vrouwen die ervaring hebben met het mirena-spiraaltje. Kan jij mij zeggen of er bijwerkingen oid. zijn en wat jouw ervaring is met deze spiraal (goed of slecht en als het slecht is: waarom?) Een arts heeft mij nl. de mirena geadviseerd om mijn menstruatie weer op orde te krijgen maar ik sta daar zelf niet erg hard om te springen (het spiraaltje bedoel ik dan hè)

----------


## Fabisch

Hallo Acnaib,
heb de mirena 6 maanden gehad--ook op advies van mijn gyn----vanwege de endo.
Volgens de gyn zouden er heel onmerkbaar weinig hormonen in de bloedbanen terecht komen. Dat heb ik gevoeld. Hetselfde resultaat als met de lichtste pil. Mijn huid en haren veranderden net zo als mijn omvang. Vooral heel veel jeuk rond de heupen.
De mirena moest mijn endo laten krimpen.
Na 6 maanden was ik het zat. Kraswonden op de gekste plaatsen---war ik overdag niet aan kon, dat lukte in mijn slaap.
Ik heb voor een alternatieve geneeswijze gekozen.
Ben het spiraaltje kwijt, een jaar later de endo en heb gelukkig ook geen littekens van het krassen over gehouden.
Mijn gyn geloofde niet in die bijwerkingen----zij hoefde er ook niet mee rond te lopen.
Gelukkig heb ik een partner met veel verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel. 
Ook al wordt dat soort chemie door het cz vergoedt, uiteindelijk betaal jij die rekening ooit eens zelf want je houdt je lichaam voor de gek. Een gezonde hormoonhuishouding / menstruatie verkrijg je met gezonde voeding.
Succes met jouw keuze, groetjes Jule

----------


## mercha

hallo acnaib
ik heb sinds n paar mnd het spiraal.
ik heb het nodig voor de pijn.
ik moet zeggen dat het me wel helpt af en toe
want het eerste half jaar kan je blijven vloeie, wat ik dus heb&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
maar ik denk als dat stop dat het n heel goed middel kan zijn voor de klachten. en bij de een doet het spiraal het goed en bij de andere vrouw juist niet, kan je niet vooraf weten
ik heb ook geen gewichts toename en andere kwaaltjes alleen dat vloeie wat ook weer over moet gaan. i hope so
nou ik zou zeggen ga ervoor. werkt het niet kan je hem weer laten verwijderen naar n aantal mnd . t heeft wel z&#39;n tijd nodig om het resultaat te behalen.
doei doei

----------


## Jacqueline

Vraag naar verdovingsgel!

----------


## ===Gast===

Ik heb hem bijna een jaar, ik wist niet dat je gewicht omhoog kon gaan..
heb ik wel..een aantal kilo's tot ergenis, gegroeid, zonder te weten waar dat van komt.
Ik denk dat het verwijderen niet zo fijn is, dat het evengoed gevoelig is als het inbrengen.. flinke pijnstillers nemen en dan een paar uur je bed in zou ik zeggen.

----------


## Gaster

Mirenaspiraal verwijderen deed bij mij bij verreweg niet zo´n pijn als het inbrengen. je voelt wel wat. maar dat is maar heel even. Binnen 3 seconden trekt de arts hem eruit..

niks om je zorgen over te maken, gewoon ontspannen en als voorzorg een aspirientje nemen tegen evt pijntjes.

----------


## Gast1978

Hallo

ik wilde dus vandaag mijn mirena spiraatje latn verwijderen bij de dokter.
Helaas zag hij geen touwtjje zitten en verwijst hij me door naar het ziekenhuis waar er dan maandag een echo wordt gemaakt om te kijken waar dat ding uithangt...
wie heeft er soorgelijk iets meegemaakt?

----------


## Christel

Ik heb precies hetzelfde deze week meegemaakt. Vorige week ook bij de dokter geweest om hem eruit te laten halen, maar ze kon niets zien. Ben dus afgelopen maandag naar de Gyn geweest en die had hem er zo uit. Gebeurde vaker vertelde ze. Geen zorgen maken dus. Wat ze niet heeft verteld is dat je na die tijd weer over een langere periode ongesteld kan worden, omdat je lichaam weer moet wennen. Dit gebeurt dus nu bij mij. Nog nooit zo erg ongesteld geweest!

----------


## Gast linda

Ik heb hem na 2 weken ellende al weer laten verwijderen. Weeachtige pijnen en continue bloedverlies gehad. Maar ben nu enorm aan het bloeden. Hoe lang duurt dit nog? Heeft iemand ervaring? Word er slap en dizzy van. Is dit een menstruatie of wat anders?
Groetjes Linda

----------


## wolkje

> Ik kan je geen antwoord geven helaas, maar misschien kan jij mij helpen: ik zoek nl vrouwen die ervaring hebben met het mirena-spiraaltje. Kan jij mij zeggen of er bijwerkingen oid. zijn en wat jouw ervaring is met deze spiraal (goed of slecht en als het slecht is: waarom?) Een arts heeft mij nl. de mirena geadviseerd om mijn menstruatie weer op orde te krijgen maar ik sta daar zelf niet erg hard om te springen (het spiraaltje bedoel ik dan hè)


Ik heb hem er net uit laten halen omdat ik er de zoveelste depressieve bui door lijk te hebben. Ik zeg lijk omdat ik ook gestopt ben met de pil, in Januari, en dit ook allerlei ontwenningsverschijnselen kan geven. Mijn afscheiding is erg gaan stinken door het gebruik van mirena, mijn tepels pijnlijk geworden. Al de tijd tussentijdse lichte bloeding, enkele dagen tussendoor bloed vrij. Om er je cyclus dus weer mee op orde te krijgen, raad ik hem af.
Groetjes Wolkje

----------


## wolkje

> Ik heb hem bijna een jaar, ik wist niet dat je gewicht omhoog kon gaan..
> heb ik wel..een aantal kilo's tot ergenis, gegroeid, zonder te weten waar dat van komt.
> Ik denk dat het verwijderen niet zo fijn is, dat het evengoed gevoelig is als het inbrengen.. flinke pijnstillers nemen en dan een paar uur je bed in zou ik zeggen.



Het verwijderen voel je helemaal niets van, een klein beetje gekietel alsof er een draadje wordt uitgetrokken.
Groetjes Wolkje

----------


## fanthagiro

ik heb ook geen last gehad bij het verwijderen, trouwens het inbrengen van een nieuwe mirena doen lang niet zo'n pijn als de eerste keer, ik was doodnerveus om een nieuwe te gaan zetten omdat ik de eerste keer echt dacht dat ik dood ging van de pijn, dat duurde trouwens maar een dag, maar de tweede keer vriend lief meegenomen, en na die tijd een klein beetje buikpijn gehad, maar dat was echt prima te doen.

Ik heb de mirena nu al 7 jaar en verder nergens last van.

groetjes

----------


## Bimie

Vanmorgen bij de dokter geweest om te checken of mijn spiraaltje nog goed zat! Maar, de dokter kon de draadjes niet vinden... Nu moet ik morgen naar het ziekenhuis, naar de gyn. Die zal hem waarschijnlijk verwijderen (als ze hem kan vinden, hij kan ook ergens in mijn baarmoeder 'zweven'). Ben echt zooo zenuwachtig voor het verwijderen.. Zometeen doet het net zo zeer als toen ze hem ging plaatsen... Zometeen kan ze hem niet vinden.. wat dan???

Wat een toestand.. Opzouten met die mirena. Ik ga tijdelijk wel aan de pil.. wat moet je anders he??

Als iemand ervaringen heeft met dit, mail dan of reageer... Je kan me mailen op [email protected]

Groetjes

----------


## Gast juppie

ik ben vanmorgen ook bij de dokter geweest om mn spiraaltje te laten verwijderen. heb niet een mirena spiraal maar de T flex. (speciaal voor vrouwen di enog nooit zwanger zijn geweest en zonder hormonen)

en die huisarts bleef maar prutsen want hij kon hem dus niet vinden. was best wel heel erg geschrokken en er helemaal vanaf. morgen naar de gyn. gaan ze een echo doen om te kijken waar hij zit en of ie er nog zit.
blijkt niet zo vaak voor t ekomen met een T flex.

hoop echt niet dat het zo zeer doet als het inbrengen want ben behoorlijk kleinzerig.
1 ding weet ik wel en heel zeker, ik neem nooit meer een spiraaltje

----------


## Luka

Ik heb gisteren mijn mirena spiraal laten verwijderen.
Van tevoren op internet gekeken en toen dus al de wisselende ervaringen hier gelezen. Ik was best zenuwachtig want bij het inbrengen was ik bijna flauwgevallen, ondanks dat ik erg ontspannen was (de gyneacoloog zei ook dat het makkelijk ging doordat ik zo ontspannen was) en ik had erg veel pijn gehad.

Maar goed, ik wil zwanger worden dus dat ding moest eruit.
Volgens de huisarts zou het verwijderen lang niet zo pijnlijk zijn als het plaatsen dus ik enigzins gerust gesteld en zo ontspannen mogelijk gaan liggen.
Ik vond het een hel.
Het voelde alsof niet alleen de spiraal maar mijn complete baarmoeder mee naar buiten werd getrokken. De arts verklaarde dat ie wat naar achter geschoven zat en dat ie wat verkleefd was. Toen ik dacht dat ze klaar was bleek ze nog te moeten beginnen.

Kortom een heel pijnlijke en vervelende gebeurtenis, het zweet brak me uit.
Later heb ik nog flink gebloed en krampen gehad.
Nu de volgende dag is het bloeden gestopt maar ik heb nog steeds een pijnlijk/weeeg gevoel in mijn onderbuik.

Voor mij nooit meer een spiraal.

----------


## sharon_1988

> Hallo
> 
> ik wilde dus vandaag mijn mirena spiraatje latn verwijderen bij de dokter.
> Helaas zag hij geen touwtjje zitten en verwijst hij me door naar het ziekenhuis waar er dan maandag een echo wordt gemaakt om te kijken waar dat ding uithangt...
> wie heeft er soorgelijk iets meegemaakt?


hoi meid ik eas vrijdag naar de huisarts en ze zij ook tegen mij dat ze de touwtjes niet meer kon zien zitten.. ik heb toen meteen afgelope maandag een spoed echo gehad dat was een inwendigge echo en daaruit bleek dat alles goed zat hij zat prima op zijn plek alleen waren de touwtjes naar binnen gegaan... dus wees maar niet te bang was ik wel de kans is groot dat hij gewoon goed zit.. veel sterkte er nog mee.. kusjes sharon

----------


## Stacey

Hoi,

Nou ik heb drie jaar mirena gehad en heb hem afgelopen maandag laten verwijderen. Ik wilde het al lang maar was zo bang voo reventuele pijn. Ik was onder narcose toen die van mij werd gezet dus wist niet wat ik moest verwachten. Maar ja dus ik eindelijk mezlef over mijn angst heen gezet. Maakte een afspraak bij de dokter voor een verwijsbrief voor de gynaecoloog. Maar mijn huisarts kon hemzelf weghalen. Nou ik schrok ervan.. het zou meteen kunnen gebeuren. Maarja ik was ongesteld, mar dat was geen probleem voor hem. Dus ik lig daarmet mijn benen in de beugels.. eendebek werd ingebracht en ik lag daar krampachtig te wachten op pijn.. Opeens stond de dokter weer naast me met dat ding in zijn handen.. Dus ik zei helemaal verbaasd en een beetje met schaamte..WAS DAT HET?
Zegt hij ja dat was het.. Ik voelde helemaal niks.
Maar wat blijkt nou , dat zullen jullie vast wel weten. Omdat ik dus ongesteld was stond mijn baarmoedermond open en daarom voelde ik geen pijn. Dus voor iedereen die de mirena wil laten verwijderen. Wacht tot je ongesteld bent. Hoe vies het ook klinkt. Je hebt dan geen pijn.. 

groetjes

----------


## smuts

Ik heb 27 sepetember mijn spiraaltje eruit laten halen, bij de gyneacoloog want de huisarts kon de touwtjes niet vinden, viel allemaal gelukkig mee, nu nog w8en op een menstruatie want we hebben een kinderwens heb begrepen dat dat best eventjes kan duren ondertussen blijf ik hier reakties lezen.. groetjes van diny

----------


## miesje

ik heb hem er ook uit laten halen na een half jaar. geen pijn, even meehoesten (persen) en hij was er uit.
het bloedverlies was wel gestopt maar vond mijn emotionele toestand erg depri te noemen. En was pukkeliger dan ooit
ik ben nu weer aan de pil, direct na het verwijderen. Maar nu krijg ik vandaag dus na 3 dagen met pil ineens een heftige bloeding, ik hoop dat het gewoon ongesteld zijn is en dat ik me geen zorgen hoef te maken. Maar toch vraag ik me ook af of het een wondje kan zijn van het eruit trekken van het spiraal gezien de samenstelling van het bloed.
Heeft iemand ook zo'n ervaring?

----------


## lychee

Hey ik ben 17 jaar en heb net een paar weken de mirena spiraal, ik heb de draadjes een paar keer gevoeld, net voelde ik na het seks met mn vriend weer voor de zekerheid omdat ik de afgelopen dagen last van mn buik heb alleen dit keer voelde ik ze niet ik begon meteen van alles op te zoeken en bang te worden, wat gaat er gebeuren?

----------


## lisa21

hoi allemaal,,ik ben 21 en heb al een zoontje van 3,,ik heb de mirena spiraal 2 jaar gehad ,,nu wil ik heel graag een broertje en zusje voor mijn zoontje,,ik heb mijn spiraal dus woensdag verwijderd,,wie weet hoe lang dat kan duuren dat je weer zwanger word en mag het wel meteen naar dat je de spiraal hebd verwijderd,,ik ben nog niet ongesteld gewoorden,,ik weet niet wat me nu allemaal staat te wachten is het goed of slecht dta ik nu begin,,kan het of niet wie kan mij hier meer over vertelen,, de groetjes lisa21 :Smile:

----------


## hillegonda

he hallo 
ik heb ook de mirena spiraal laten zetten heb hem nu 2 maanden en vloei om het leven waar ik soms ie lekker van ben heb 1 dag gehad van niet en denk dat ik er uit laat halen heb veel hoofdpijn en ben veel moe hebben meer dit mail mij [email protected]

----------


## auryn

Ik heb een tijdje geleden ook na 1,5 jaar mijn mirena laten verwijderen, omdat ik nog steeds redelijk ongesteld bleef worden en bovendien last had van acne en depressieverschijnselen. Liet hem op het einde van mn menstruatie verwijderen en het viel allemaal echt reuze mee, terwijl ik bij het inbrengen bijna flauwviel en twee dagen op bed heb moeten blijven!!! Heb daarna nog een beetje bloed verloren, maar na een dag of drie nergens meer last van gehad. Heb vervolgens gewacht op mn "natuurlijke" menstruatie en ben toen weer met de pil begonnen. Alleen duurt die eerste menstruatie nu ondertussen al 11 (!!!!!) dagen... Graag zou ik horen van anderen die dit ook hebben meegemaakt?? Moet mn lichaam gewoon weer even aan alle omslagen wennen, of moet ik me hier zorgen om gaan maken????

----------


## soetje

Hallo,

Ik heb 6 weken geleden mijn mirena spiraal laten verwijderen en wacht op het moment dat ik weer menstrueer wordt (al 2 jaar niet geworden door spiraal). 
Ik vroeg me af hoe lang het gaat duren dat ik weer menstrueer. Ik heb al sinds ik de spiraal heb laten weghalen pijn in mijn onderbuik. Dit is de zelfde pijn die ik had toen ik wel menstrueerde.
Heeft iemand hierover een ervaring of informatie?

----------


## Silvia82

Ik heb ruim een jaar lang met de spiraal gelopen. Ik was ondanks het gevoel bevallen te zijn met het inbrengen heel tevreden alleen liep ik met ontzettende pijn in me buik. Eerst dachten ze blindedarmontsteking toen verstopping. Lang verhaal maar ik heb de spiraal eruit laten halen en de pijn is zo goed als weg. Mijn lichaam stootte het ding waarschijnlijk af want hij zat goed en ik had geen ontstekingen. Ik baalde er dus wel van dattie eruit moest. Het deed ff 1 sec zeer maar daarna nergens last van gehad. Omdat ik juist zo blij was dat er niet zoveel hormonen meer in me bloedbaan kwamen had ik geen zin om weer op de pil over te gaan. Nu heb ik de nuva-ring. Das vrij nieuw dus langetermijn effecten zijn nog niet bekend. Tot nu toe ben ik nog niet aangekomen dus dat scheelt wel. En nog steeds nauwelijks tot niet ongesteld geweest. Ik vind het alleen enger als met de mirena want de nuvaring is minder betrouwbaar...

----------


## makasonie

Heb 3 jaar de mirena-spiraal gehad. Heb hem er vandaag uit laten halen.Was er klaar mee, wilde gewoon niets meer in mijn lijf hebben. Ook had ik zoals de vele reacties op deze site dezelfde symptonen. Pukkelstjes, afscheiding en last van neerslachtigheid. het eruit halen deed geen pijn, was zo gebeurd. Weet iemand hoelang het weer duurt voordat je je eerste menstruatie krijgt, en is dat dan ook hevig? Nou maar hopen dat mijn man zich wil laten helpen.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bianca011206

hallo iedereen,


Ik vraag me dus echt af of het verwijderen van de mirena spiraal net zo veel pijn doet als het inbrengen, want als dat zo is laat ik m het liefst de rest van mijn leven zitten!!

----------


## heidy

Hallo , Je moet niet ongerust zijn voor het verwijderen van je spiraal, ik ben juist terug van de dokter en het zweet brak me uit van de zenuwen,omdat het inbrengen bij mij ook zo een pijn deed.Ik heb voor ik vertrok een pijnstiler genomen en eerlijk gezegd heb ik maar weinig gevoeld ,het was er eigelijk uit voor ik echt besefte dat ik een klein beetje pijn voelde. dus ge dan maar met een gerust hart neer de dokter.

Groetjes Heidy

----------


## mama-bortjuh

Hoi Ik Ben Deborah.
Ik Heb Een Spiraal Nu Ongeveer Anderhalf Jaar. En Ik Heb Hem Toen Me Zoontje Net Was Geboren Gekregen.maar Ik Ben Wel Een Paar Kilotjes Bij Gekomen Jammer Genoeg.
Maar Ik Krijg Door Het Spiraal Wel Vaak Last Van Vermoeitheid En Vak Drift Buien En Ook Vaker Last Van Blaasontsteking.
Wie Kan Me Vertelen Wat Ik Het Besten Kan Doen Met De Spiraal Laten Verwijderen Of Niet Ben Een Beetje Uit Zicht Loos Eigen Lijk. Het Liefst Laat Ik Hem Er Uit Halen Maar Ik Wil Geen Kinderen Meer.

Groetjes Deborah Als Je Het Weet Vertel Het Me Dan.

----------


## heidy

Dag Debora,
Ik had dit ook en voel me nu wel beter sedert het eruit is.Maar ik denk dat dit afhangt van persoon tot persoon.Bij mij is het in iedergeval beter.Ik was eigelijk niet zo te vinden voor dat spiraal,het was de dokter die me een beetje aanbeviel,ik stond er niet honderd procent achter.

----------


## Aurora

Ik heb sinds mijn 28 last van onregelmatige menstruaties, twee drie weken achter elkaar hevige bloedingen, stolsels, krampen waardoor ik soms niet eens in staat ben om te lopen, baarmoeder is opgezwollen en eierstokken op ontploffen! Andere keren komt het helemaal niet, soms wel vier maanden lang. Ben inmiddels 44 jaar en ben op het nippertje ontsnapt aan een operatie toen er een paar jaar geleden een enorme kyste zich op mijn eierstok had gevormd. Na jaren in en uitlopen bij de gyne komt hij opeens met DE oplossing: die beroemde spiraal waar jullie allemaal op die forum over hebben. Ik heb een aorta klep en neem acenocoumarol. Heb de reacties hier gelezen en het maakt me eerlijk gezegd best bang. Is er niet een alternatief voor dat spiraaltje, bv. de desbetreffende hormoon oraal innemen? Welk hormoon zit er eigenlijk in? De dokters in het OLVG zijn ooo zo behulpzaam en leggen je alles zooo keurig uit HELP!!!

----------


## bgebben

Hallo 

Binnenkort moet mijn Mirena spiraal eruit. De huisarts heeft m 5 jaar geleden zonder verdoving geplaatst en ik kan de pijn nu nog herrineren. Ik ben bang dat het eruit halen weer net zo'n drama wordt. Ik lees hier dat vele bij het verwijderen helemaal niets voelden en dat anderen het weer net zo pijnlijk vonden. De mirena moest van de huisarts geplaatst worden tijdens de menstruatie. Ik las ook dat het eruithalen tijdens de menstruatie minder pijnlijk zou zijn, maar sinds ik de mirena heb is mijn menstruatie uitgebleven, wat volgens de arts niet vreemd was. Ook heb ik er af en toe last, dan is het net alsof ik de spiraal voel zitten en krijg ik steken, maar een echo wees uit dat alles normaal was. Graag zou ik over ervaringen met het verwijderen willen horen. [email protected]

bedankt.

----------


## baukje

hallo,

Ik begrijp volledig hoe je je eronder voelt. Bij mij was het plaatsen traumatisch, het is door mijn huisarts gedaan en de eerste keer ging mis. Ik viel ook bijna flauw toen. Ik heb hem vier maanden gehad, maar bleef klachten houden zoals steken in de onderbuik, branderig gevoel etc. 
Ik heb de mirena er vandaag uit laten halen door een gyn. Ik zag er enorm tegen op, vooral doordat het zetten zo'n pijnlijke ervaring was. Maar het is mij 100% meegevallen! 
Het deed helemaal geen pijn. 
Ik wil erbij zeggen het scheelt denk ik heel erg wat voor arts je hebt. Als deze je niet kan geruststellen, dan is het erg vervelend. 

succes met het verwijderen!

groet,

----------


## bloemmetje1975

Ik heb afgelopen maandag een Mirena spiraaltje laten plaatsen. Het was wel wat pijnlijk, maar niet zoals de meeste vrouwen hier beschrijven, heb er gelukkig niet echt veel last van gehad. Wel was mijn baarmoeder gekanteld, maar dat heeft verder geen problemen gegeven. Maar afgelopen dinsdag kreeg ik hele erge buikpijn. Zware pijnstillers gehad van de huisarts, maar zelfs deze werkte niet voldoende. Woensdag terug naar de huisarts, zij heeft gekeken, maar alles was goed, zelfs de draadjes zaten al mooi rond de baarmoeder. Zij heeft toen een afspraak gemaakt met de gyneacoloog voor een echo voor de zekerheid. Ik kon gelijk terecht. Bij de gyn. aangekomen werd er gelijk een echo gemaakt, en alles leek goed te zitten, maar na even kijken bleek het spiraaltje niet in de baarmoeder te zitten, maar in een spier, vandaar dus de pijn. De gyn. heeft hem gelijk verwijderd. Nu heb ik alleen hele erg last van bloedverlies, heeft iemand van jullie dat ook gehad toevallig?

Groetjes Astrid

----------


## fb834991

hallo, ik ben kim. Heb sind nov.05 m'n spiraal en ben er tevreden van. Wel heb ik soms om de 2, 3 maand mijn regels.En vorig jaar ben ik 2 x naar de gyn geweest met heel pijnlijke borsten en een raar emo gevoel : ik was ongesteld en vruchtbaar tegelijk. Maar wat ik nu raar vind is dat ik nu wel mijn eisprong voel en voor mijn zwangerschap niet ( heb dochter van 2,5 jaar. Op 21 april laat ik het wel verwijderen maar hoe mijn cyclus dan gaat zijn is een groot vraagteken.

----------


## fb834991

he bloemmetje1975 toen mijn spiraal geplaatst werd deed het raar en had ik achterna menstruatie krampen en ook de daar opvolgende maanden veel bloedverlies maar dat werd steeds minder en nu heb ik soms 'mini' bloedverlies en soms ook niks ik denk dat dat van vrouw tot vrouw afhangt.groetjes kim

----------


## Miauwmiauw

hallo
ik ben sinds vandaag aan mn 2e mirena spiraal begonnen, en mijn ervaring is als volgt; Afgezien van de primaire pijnen tijdens en even na het zetten is de mirena de meest effectieve manier van antoconticeptie voor MIJ. na het lezen vand diverse verhalen besef ik me plots dat ik waarschijnelijk echt mazzel heb, sommige verhalen zijn redelijk heftig....
Het verwijderen is werkelijk een breeze vergeleken met het zetten, en of je menstrueeert maakt wel degelijk uit.1ste x zetten was ik ongesteld en had aanzienelijk minder pijn dan nu , niet menstruerend laten zetten en lig nog steeds op bank.Maar als je zeker weet dat je geen kindjes wilt maar je bent een te grote chaoot voor dagelijkse anticonticeptie dan is dit toch echt uiteindelijk in de long run een in eerste instantie pijnlijke maar erg betrouwbare en verantwoordelijke manier.
Het is alleen tricky dat er vante voren niet voorspeld kan worden hoe je lichaam erop zal reageren.qua afstoten etc. maar dat blijft.
ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.
Daaag

----------


## tulpje

Hallo,
Ik wil mn mirena laten verwijderen, hoe lang duurt t voor je weer vruchtbaar bent?. Ben je dat meteen als hij eruit is of hoe lang werkt t nog na wie kan mij hierin een antwoord geven?
gr tt

----------


## fb834991

> Hallo,
> Ik wil mn mirena laten verwijderen, hoe lang duurt t voor je weer vruchtbaar bent?. Ben je dat meteen als hij eruit is of hoe lang werkt t nog na wie kan mij hierin een antwoord geven?
> gr tt


de mijne is er van 21 april uit en hrb daar niks van gevoeld hed de 24 april mijn ms gehad en nu maar wachten.Waanner je vrchtbaar bent hangt af van je lichaam normaal kan je direct zwanger worden maar wacht eerst maar op je ms dan kan je van 0 beginnen.ik ben altijd onregelmatig geweest en nu nog steeds mijn NOD was 25 mei en ik heb 31 mei mijn eisprong gekregen vreemd? tja zo reageerd mijn lichaam ik verwacht mijn ms eind volgende week xxx Kim

----------


## tulpje

Hoi
HEb gisteren de mirena laten verwijderen deed geen pijn en eigelijk nergens last van, maar vloei nu zo hevig pffffff niert normaal meer. Hopelijk is t snel over. Weet iemand hoe lang t kan duren weet dat neimand t zelfde is en niemand t zelfde reageert, maar toch.
gr Tulpje

----------


## Gwen

Hallo daar,

ik heb mijn mirena-spiraal nu al de voledige draagtijd er in zitten en ik kan alleen maar 
met lof vertellen dat ik niet anders meer zou willen maar er voor kies om zwanger te worden dus hem op 1-7-2008 (dinsdag) laat verwijderen.

Kwa bijwerking hij kan afgestoot worden in de eerste maand van plaatsen en dat geeft wat krampjes !! Maar ik ben voledig die hele kleine 5 jaar heb ik geen menstruatie meer gehad geen last meer van kramp en buikpijn en sago rond lopen etc.

Ik persoonlijk raad de mirena aan met veel groetjes en sterkte met de beslissing Gwen

----------


## fennekske

hallo,

ik ben laatst bij de huisarts geweest om mijn mirena spiraal na 5 jaar dienst te laten verwijderen. deze vertelde mij dat je dat het beste tijdens je menstruatie kunt doen. weet iemand daar iets van?

----------


## blondie30

> hallo,
> 
> ik ben laatst bij de huisarts geweest om mijn mirena spiraal na 5 jaar dienst te laten verwijderen. deze vertelde mij dat je dat het beste tijdens je menstruatie kunt doen. weet iemand daar iets van?


Ja das idd het beste. Je baarmoedermond staat dan open en je hebt dan de minste last. Hetzelfde verhaal als met het plaatsen eigenlijk.

----------


## Wendy_one

Hoi hoi,

Sinds anderhalf jaar heb ik de mirenaspiraal. Graag wil ik hem laten verwijderen alleen ik ben als de dood voor de pijn. Tijdens het plaatsen moesten ze mijn baarmoeder draaien omdat hij niet goed lag. (dat is waarschijnlijk naar de bevalling gebeurd alleen nooit opgemerkt tijdens de controle) Sinds die tijd heb ik verschrikkelijk veel pijn in de buik en onderrug. Last van de hormonen en noem maar op. Gisteren was het weer zover en ik heb besloten om de spiraal er deze week uit te halen. Het lijkt namelijk alsof ik aan het bevallen ben. Net weeen. Helaas word ik al maanden niet meer ongesteld dus ben bang dat dit flink veel pijn gaat doen. Heeft iemand misschien een tip wat ik het beste tegen de pijn kan doen? 

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## wendy66

Hallo

Ik heb vandaag mijn spiraal laten vervangen en ondanks dat ik er enorm tegen op zag of misschien juist daardoor is het enorm meegevallen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
5 jaar geleden kon mijn gynaecoloog het niet geplaatst krijgen en deed alleen het proberen enorme pijn. Het is later onder plaatselijke verdoving alsnog geplaatst.

Maar goed zoals gezegd vandaag moest ik weer, en ben met knikkende knieën naar het ziekenhuis gegaan en kwam er ongeveer huppelend uit  :Big Grin: 

De pijn stelde bijna niks voor en ik kan er weer tegen voor 5 jaar.

----------


## Audrey19

Op mijn 15e heb ik in het ziekenhuis een mirena laten plaatsen.
Deze is mij altijd goed bevallen, wel wat kleine bijwerkingen gehad, maar zeker het laatste jaar helemaal niet meer ongesteld geweest, dus dat maakte een hoop goed.
Afgelopen dinsdag (ben inmiddels trouwens 19) had ik een afspraak bij mijn huisarts om mijn mirena te laten vervangen.
Omdat ik een eetstoornis heb (gehad) wilde ik liever mijn mirena eerst alleen verwijderen, om eerst de cyclus weer op gang te laten komen en daarna pas een nieuwe laten plaatsen.
Mijn huisarts heeft mij dit, omdat ik op het moment nog niet aan kinderen wil beginnen, afgeraden.
Na het verwijderen had mijn huisarts het er ook over dat er nu gaatjes in mijn baarmoeder zaten en dat ik daarom (vrij hevig) aan het bloeden was.
Omdat ik een hele kleine baarmoedermond heb en mijn baarmoeder waarschijnlijk niet helemaal recht zit, wat vrij normaal schijnt te zijn voor vrouwen die nog nooit hebben gebaard, kon mijn huisarts de nieuwe niet plaatsen..
Ik moest daarvoor toch weer naar het ziekenhuis.
Na het verwijderen lijk ik eigenlijk gelijk weer ongesteld te zijn, maar het grote probleem is, voorheen gebruikte ik tampons, en die lijken nu, zelfs de mini-ob's en ook met inbrenghuls, niet meer te passen, ik kan er een stukje in maar dan begint het te steken binnenin de vagina, zo erg dat de tranen direct in mijn ogen springen en ik er bijna van begin te huilen.
Ik ben bang dat de huisarts misschien tijdens het verwijderen met die ijzeren "staaf" om de grootte van de baarmoeder(mond) te meten misschien iets beschadigd heeft ofzo..
Maar ik ben ook niet iemand die om ieder dingetje direct naar de huisarts rent, dus is dit abnormaal, of kan ik beter mijn afspraak in het ziekenhuis afwachten (waar ik gelijk een echo krijg)?

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Denk dat je door dit hele gebeuren zo verkrampt ben. Dat je daarom ook je tampon niet meer ingebracht krijgt. Het eruit halen van een mirena kan altijd wat "wondjes" veroorzaken. Maar die genezen over het algemeen vanzelf.
Ik zelf zou de gynaecoloog afwachten.
Sterkte!

----------


## ravy

hallo..

ook ik heb een mirena 3 jaar geleden laten plaatsen.. wat een rot ervaring zeg.
de eerste x mislukte het zelfs. maar goed de 2e x ging het wel en ik had de kramp en ellende er wel voor over dacht ik. heb het drie jaar gedragen maar heb hem wel altijd voelen zitten ook met sex maar wel miniem. heb besloten hem te laten verwijderen omdat ik ongeveer twee maanden voor het verwijderen constante kramp had, ook vond ik mijn huid onregelmatig en hoop ik nu op een stabiel gewicht want moet steeds letten op wat ik eet verander anders in een jojo. uitstrijkje laten maken was allenmaal goed dus hup dat ding eruit. wat een verademing zeg pff. denk dat mijn lichaam hem echt zat was.
maar ja wat nu he..het is nu 3 weken geleden en ben voor het eerst ongesteld geworden weer. ik heb twee kinderen dus ik wil eigenlijk sterilisatie maar ben benieuwd hoe het is zonder enig hormoon in je lijf, word je dan dikker of juist dunner word je vrolijker sagarijniger of blijft alles gewoon normaal??
x

----------


## melissademey

Ik heb 04 juli afspraak om mijn Mirena Spiraal te laten verwijderen aangezien wij opnieuw een kinderwens hebben.
Ik vraag mij af of het verwijderen van spiraal evenveel pijn zal doen als het plaatsen. Zal ik nadien nog lang bloedingen hebben?
Ben je na het verwijderen onmiddelijk vruchtbaar.
Alvast bedankt voor de reactie ([email protected])
Groetjes
Mama van Emmatje & ...

----------


## west2712

Dit is nou net wat ik wilde weten over het verwijderen van een spiraaltje.
Bedankt hier voor

Ik heb sinds 21 januari 2010 de Mirena spiraal niks anders dan de maandelijkse heftige bloedingen en buikpijnen en ik kan hem voelen, en centimeter of 1 uit mijn baarmoeder dus ik laat hem verwijderen. Met de pil had ik lang niet zoveel bloedingen en buikpijn.

----------


## kenny1600

ik heb mijn spiraal nu een half jaar wat een elende zeg veel bloedverlies maanden door ik word depri en puisten niet te zuinig wat ik daarvoor nooit niet had ... morgen gaat hij er bij mij er ook uit . wel bang voor wat ik ga vloelen maar alles beter dan dit .. ik raad ook echt iedereen af om zn spiraal te nemen

----------


## zwin

hallo allemaal,
Had voor dat ik de mirena liet plaatsen eerst op deze sites moeten kijken..... Heb de mirena 3 maanden gehad en deze week is hij er door de gyno uitgehaald vanwege de bijwerkingen bij me . 
Het erin zetten is niet leuk maar ik mocht kiezen of ik het met een paar pillen of met een roesje wilde laten zetten. Heb zelf bewust gekozen voor de pillen omdat ik al een keer dit jaar een roesje had gekregen. Je mag daar (roesje!) dus om vragen en als je nog geen kinderen hebt gekregen moet je het gewoon krijgen. Het eruit halen is echt bijna gevoelloos. Het was eruit voordat ik het doorhad! 
Een vriendin van mij heeft al jaren naar volle tevredenheid de mirena maar bij mij kon je echt elke bijwerking die mogelijk was aanvinken. Gewichtstoename, vocht vasthouden, hoofdpijnen, moeheid, blijvend bloedverlies (3mnden...) ontzettend pijnlijke en gevoelige borsten, constant 'warm' gevoel in onderbuik maar beslist niet prettig, het constant voelen van de spiraal terwijl dat technisch niet mogelijk is etc etc. Waardeloos dus. Ben ook enorm opgelucht dat hij eruit is en dat terwijl ik dus ooit tot volle tevredenheid jaren een koperspiraal heb gehad. Nu heb ik alleen enorm erg bloedverlies. Al dagen vanaf het moment dat de mirena eruit is en dat terwijl de arts zei dat gezien mijn leeftijd (tegen 50) 'het'toch allemaal ophoud. Niet dus. De hele reden van plaatsing was uberhaupt dat ik niet meer ongesteld mocht worden (zonder gebruik van hormonen vanwege gezwellen).
Iemand van mijn leeftijd ervaring??

----------


## klaver4

hallo,
ik ben bevallen van mijn 3de kindje (3 maand geleden) nu heb ik mij een mirena spiraal laten steken en ben er tot nu toe niet content van. het zit erin van 23 mei en tot nu toe (15 aug) nog steeds bloedverlies en bruinverlies alle dagen, om zot van de komen. gaat dit over? Al naar gyn gebeld die zegt dat dit normaal is en dat dit kan tot 4 maand na de plaatsing dus het zou in principe moeten stoppen eind september maar ik ben dit zo beu dat ik denk ik het vroeger ga weghalen, herkent iemand dit? Heeft iemand dit ook gehad? Is het dan gestopt?

----------


## gaapske

Ik heb nu bijna anderhalf jaar de Mirena Spiraal. Hiervoor had ik het koperspiraal. De grootste reden dat ik overgestapt was, was vanwege mijn menstruatie, heerlijk dat het nu uitblijft! Maar toch zitter er ook enkele nadelen aan. Door de Mirena heb ik veel meer last van buikpijnen en blaasontsteking (!) dan dat ik had bij het koperspiraal.
Ik heb wel ervaring met het verwijderen van het koperspiraal, dit viel op zich nog wel mee, voelde alleen een beetje getrek toen deze eruit gehaald werd, maar doordat ik gelijk de Mirena erin liet zetten, viel ik bijna flauw van de pijn, geen goede aanrader dus.
Doordat ik de afgelopen weken/maanden zoveel last heb van buikpijn/blaasontsteking, ga ik morgen naar de huisarts voor advies en waarschijnlijk ook om deze er weer uit te laten halen.

----------


## missypoes

@acnaib

ik heb het mirena spiraaltje nu sinds 1,5 jaar en ben in die tijd bijna 10 kilo aangekomen! mijne wordt dus verwijderd!

----------


## mirthe340

ik heb tot mijn verdriet nooit een spiraal gehad  :Frown:  ik ben nu moeder van 9 kinderen en ik wil ze kwijt je kan ze ophalen bij me huis!

----------


## aaike

Hey iedereen,
ik ben 34 en heb mijn spiraal van april vorig jaar. Heb het laten plaatsen in de hoop mijn lage bloeddruk wat te stabiliseren, ook om een cyste in mijn borst te laten verdwijnen. Deze groeide hormoonaal mee met mijn cyclus. Ik heb een Jaydess spiraal (3jaar)en geen mirena(5jaar)
Heel veel pijn gehad bij het plaatsen en daarna enorme pijnscheuten tijdens mijn maandstonden(dit was is al gewoon zonder het spiraal)
2 maand na het plaatsen begon mijn gewicht toe te nemen, terwijl ik daarvoor redelijk stabiel was... +4à 5 kg! 
4 maand na het plaatsen kreeg ik meer en meer last van acné op mijn rug, schouders, nek, haarlijn en af en toe in mijn gezicht - heb nooit echt puistjes gehad tijdens mijn puberjaren en nu...enorm lastig en soms pijnlijke zweren.. ook enkele maanden last gehad van meer haarverlies dan normaal maar dit lijkt nu te stabiliseren. Ben enorm humeurig en heb geen zin meer in seks. Mijn maandstonden krijg ik nu al 3maand niet meer enkel spotting. Klinkt dit bekend bij iemand? Moet ik het spiraal er laten uithalen??

----------


## Kevertje

@Aaike, moeten niks maar een spiraaltje bevordert de oestrogeendominantie, een toestand in je lichaam waarbij het oestrogeen te hoog is ten opzichte van het progesteron. Oestrogeendominantie bevordert ook het ontstaan van cystes en vleesbomen en allerlei andere klachten. Je kan eens googlen op oestrogeendominantie en wat je er aan kan doen. Gebruik zelf progesteroncrème om de hormonen te stabiliseren.
Wel zorgen voor goede anticonceptie. Heb zelf een pessarium, geen dansende hormonen dus.

----------


## Flogiston

Op zich goede tips, Kevertje. Alleen die oestrogeendominantie, die is uiterst twijfelachtig.

Oestrogeendominantie bestaat alleen in theorie. In de praktijk zijn er nooit aanwijzingen gevonden dat zoiets zou bestaan.

Vanwege dat laatste aspect wordt er alleen in de alternatieve hoek nog geloofd in het bestaan van oestrogeendominantie.

Flogiston

----------


## dolfijn1972

Ik heb een Mirena spiraaltje sinds 2015. In het begin veel buikpijn gehad. In februari 2016 ben ik begonnen met afvallen, ik werd veel te zwaar, door de gezondheidsproblemen met mijn vader lette ik niet zo goed meer op wat ik aan het eten was. Veel en vette hap. Sinds 1 week ben ik gestrest omdat ik geen werk meer heb en niet echt iets anders kan vinden. Ik ben in 2 maanden tijd ongeveer 7 kilo kwijt, maar ik heb wel last van buikkrampen en bloedverlies, dan wel veel bruine afscheiding en klonters om het zo maar te noemen. Is dit slecht? Ik wilde na deze spiraal eigenlijk nog 1 keer dezelfde Mirena spiraal laten zetten, en dan ben ik in de overgang hoop ik. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------

